# Early scan no yolk sac found updated low heart rate



## rachlou

Hi please can someone help I had 2 miscarriages last year one at 7 weeks and one at 18 weeksish.... I have just been for a early scan only measuring 5weeks 3days a sac could be seen but no yolk sac, they have asked me to come back in 2 weeks.... The wait is driving me mad already any body else had this and had a healthy pregnancy.... Thanx


----------



## tinybutterfly

i've never seen a yolk sac on any of my scans tbh (had scans early scans at 6+4 & 8+2)


----------



## Loui1001

I had an early scan at 6+2 due to bleeding and they couldn't see a yolk sac or a heart beat, it was just too early and on the follow up scan 5 days later everything was visible. Keeping fingers crossed that bean is growing nicely for you xx


----------



## BabyBoyle

same as the other ladies babe, my scan was wayyyyy too early, went back a week later and saw heartbeat :)


----------



## hippylittlej

you can always demand they measure your HGC levels. If they do this two days apart it will tell you if your hormones are increasing and therefore pregnancy is going well. If they drop or stay level this will indicate a problem. I demanded this when I have my MC as I couldn't face waiting two weeks for another scan.


----------



## rachlou

I have been doctors today and they said it was unnecissary to do that and if they took my blood today wouldnt have results 4 a week anyway.... Wish i hadnt been for scan at all was feeling so positive before. x


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry your Dr's aren't being helpful :hugs: 

I did have an early scan in my last pregnancy when i thought i was 6+2 but they were only able to see 2 pregnancy sacs measuring about 5 weeks along and nothing in either of them. Unfortunately, later down the line it did turn out to be a mmc for me but i have heard many ladies have the same experience but only for it to turn out to have been a bit too early to see anything.

I had my hcg levels taken 48 hours apart and they were rising but only very slowly so combined with the scans and the lack of symptoms etc it gave us a clearer picture of what was going on.

Will have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## #1onway

Your doctor may view it as unnecessary but its not them that has to go through what you are going through. Is there any chance you can see another doctor? As for needing to wait a week for the results, i think they are just being awkward. I have never waited for more than 2 days for my results, i also work for NHS and would be highly disappointed if any NHS path lab would take this long to test HCG levels. If you feel you would get some benefit from having your HCG levels done then i really would contact your doctor again, it gave me piece of mind early in this pregnancy.

I'm really sorry your going through this and hate how some people/professionals totally disregard what a distressing time it can be. I have my fingerscrossed that everything will be ok for you x


----------



## NatoPMT

https://miscarriage.about.com/od/diagnosingpregnancyloss/f/noyolksac.htm

"The yolk sac is the first thing to become visible inside the gestational sac on a transvaginal ultrasound, appearing at an average of 5.5 to 6 weeks' gestational age."

which says to me you have every reason to stay positive


----------



## snapper_fish

I had a scan at 6 weeks and there was a white smudge in the gestational sac, and just had one at 7 weeks and there is a definite yolk sac but no heartbeat - going again on Monday. I'm sure it's just a little bit too early. Would be good if you could go back in a week rather than 2 weeks though - that's a big old wait.


----------



## rachlou

So ive had my scan and there is a baby now and a yolk sac however only a faint heartbeat really gutted they didnt seem overly optamistic i'm measuring 7 weeks now x


----------



## Pippin

Any progress is good progress hun, there is all sorts of reasons why a baby has slow growth at the start. A friend had the same and she's just given birth to a gorgeous baby boy, sadly it wasn't the same for me last time but I never even saw a HB so the fact you have one is fantastic. Good luck and try and stay positive :hug:


----------

